# All Our Apples Gone-Stolen



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2021)

We have an electronic gate to our property and we always wait for it to close when we go shopping on a Wednesday morning
When we got back this Wednesday our electronic gate was not working very well but huz sorted it out and we didn't think anything more of it
Thursday (today) morning huz goes down the back where the fruit trees are and then comes back really quickly and he informs me some 'blankety-blanks' have stolen every last apple from our 3 apple trees....so both of us are feeling uneasy now
It has taken 7 years for these trees to actually bear a good amount of fruit and I was looking forward to using our very own apples
Some not so nice individuals have come onto our property while we were away and stripped our apple trees bare
They have been watching our home with the intention of stealing our fruit and that scares the bejesus out of both of us
It was not animals or birds because there was not a scrap of fruit to be seen anywhere
Probably end up at some local market after being made into all manner of things


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 24, 2021)

_Maybe they lost their jobs during the pandemic and were hungry and needed something._


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

That's really unsettling, Peram.

I'd feel the same way, as if I was being watched.

That's nothing to take lightly.

Have you called the authorities? I would.

Do you have relatives or friends, even close neighbours who you trust to watch over your place the next time you and your husband have to leave?


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's nothing to take lightly.


You're right Marg, three tree full of apples, must have taken an earth mover. When we were kids we called apple theft, scrumping.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Pera...that's horrible. It's not just about the apples is it, although that's terrible in itself ?...it's about knowing that someone has been on your property and stolen from you, and that feeling of not feeling safe ...

In Spain we have acres of  orange and lemon groves nearby.. and some of them are not fenced in and they're easily got at by passers by... and every day we would see people stop and fill their bags and barrows with them and they would be sold on the market... 

What they didn't realise was that those oranges were sour and for marmalade only... so the buyer was in for a big shock...

Anyway, what's more of a concern for you is that they were willing to break into your gate to get them and obviously watched for you to go out before taking their chance to get in, and strip those trees which given the length of time that takes, there was either a lot of them or they were risking you being out a long time  .

Can the trees be  be seen from the road ?..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Perhaps you should think of putting up security cameras, especially now that you know you're being watched.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2021)

Absolutely, put up a couple security cameras. The battery operated ones can be used most anywhere.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Absolutely, put up a couple security cameras. The battery operated ones can be used most anywhere.




Just remember... sometimes you're apt to find out something you really didn't want to know. (my creek)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

We have the ring Video doorbell on not only the front door but on the side gate... it has a wide viewing angle.. and of course as soon as anyone goes near your door it sends you an alarm on your phone wherever you are... ,you can immediately speak to the people, and tell them to get away from your property, and or you can take a video or photo of the person or people.. this is how we got the police to arrest the guy who stole  our doorstep delivery at Christmas..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> You're right Marg, three tree full of apples, must have taken an earth mover. When we were kids we called apple theft, scrumping.


I remember as kids how we used to visit a home blocks away so we could pluck grapes from their vines, then on the way back we'd stop in at a place that had the most wonderful raspberry patch, and as for apple, cherry, pear, and plum trees, they were everywhere, so we were always helping ourselves to the likes of.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 25, 2021)

I had that happen to an apricot tree we had years ago.  There was a woman with a large black trash bag in my back yard picking them.  I figured she was hungry and told her to take as many as she could carry.

But she was scared and grabbed her sack and ran off.  She, of course, was going to eat them.  if you don’t have dog, I think you should get some, plus security cameras.  Dogs will bark at the slightest new sound and alert you that something is not right.

Even though Bella has met our neighbor when he came up to the fence, in the back yard, she put up a racket.  She won’t let him reach over the fence and pet her either.  This is good, cause he thinks our house is his for some reason.  She’s a good little watch dog.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 25, 2021)

There is something very evil about someone who would take every single apple. It tells me that this theft was personal and part of their intention was to intimidate you. I would recommend a drastic increase in security. This was not a "normal" theft.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

That's a very upsetting experience, Perma!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 25, 2021)

Such a shame. We have had fruit trees over the years and patiently watched the fruit ripen. If that happened to me I'd be devastated. I'm so sorry.


----------



## debrakay (Feb 25, 2021)

I would definitely advise you to notify the authorities of this so they know it happened.  Security cameras and motion detectors are also a must.  The criminals are coming out of the woodwork in this day and age and people need to protect themselves.  First apples and then God only knows what they would come for next.  We live in unruly times. To be safe is to be wise!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh please call the police, canvass the neighbors, maybe a neighbor has a security camera the police can view. So sad to hear this!


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's really unsettling, Peram.
> 
> I'd feel the same way, as if I was being watched.
> 
> ...


@Aunt Marg yes you're right I don't feel quite safe here any more....thanks to that low act
Yesterday I was on the verge of tears so many times....those  made me feel that way
You know it wasn't the apples so much as knowing trespassers had been onto our property 
Huz did ring the Police and it took 'forever and a day' to get through to a nice policewoman 
After she finished laughing....,yes I can see that side of it....she realised we were serious
She said 'Stealing is stealing whatever is taken'
We have told our neighbours and warned them to be extra careful
We did not invite these people onto our property but they came anyway
If we had been home huz would have given them 'a flea in their ears' and challenged them
Huz is not afraid to stand his ground because he grew up knowing how to defend himself and his family
If there is a next time they will get a fish hook/s in their hands for their trouble at least
Attach a load of fish hooks at regular intervals along a length of line and wrap around tree branches 
Unless someone else knows of a better solution? Guns are illegal here unfortunately


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Maybe they lost their jobs during the pandemic and were hungry and needed something._


If they were that hungry all they had to do was ask and we would have given them some NOT all


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg yes you're right I don't feel quite safe here any more....thanks to that low act
> Yesterday I was on the verge of tears so many times....those  made me feel that way
> You know it wasn't the apples so much as knowing trespassers had been onto our property
> Huz did ring the Police and it took 'forever and a day' to get through to a nice policewoman
> ...


Ever since you posted about this yesterday, Peram, it's been on my mind.

I for one would be receptive of a person (a stranger) knocking on our door and asking if they could pick some fruit off our trees, but to trespass and clean trees entirely of their bounty, society has reached an all-time low.

It's not a good situation to be in, and I feel for you and your hubby.

Being violated never leaves one with a good feeling.

I'm hoping everyone in and around your general area/neighbourhood is now keeping their eyes-peeled.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Pera...that's horrible. It's not just about the apples is it, although that's terrible in itself ?...it's about knowing that someone has been on your property and stolen from you, and that feeling of not feeling safe ...
> 
> In Spain we have acres of  orange and lemon groves nearby.. and some of them are not fenced in and they're easily got at by passers by... and every day we would see people stop and fill their bags and barrows with them and they would be sold on the market...
> 
> ...


No @hollydolly there are a row of fruit trees across the back of our property and they cannot be easily seen from the road
We planted these trees before we moved into our home to give them a head start as it were and we even planted them 
a good distance from the back fence so they would be easy to prune but we did not count on thieves
There is one neighbour we are suspicious of because they always have loads of cars and people coming and going
which would give strangers the opportunity to walk along our back adjoining fence and see all the trees
They did not touch our Pomegranate tree just the 3 Apples
Yes what you said about us and the house being watched is very unsettling


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember as kids how we used to visit a home blocks away so we could pluck grapes from their vines, then on the way back we'd stop in at a place that had the most wonderful raspberry patch, and as for apple, cherry, pear, and plum trees, they were everywhere, so we were always helping ourselves to the likes of.


@Aunt Marg all kids do that but they don't take everything do they?
I've done it myself too


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> If they were that hungry all they had to do was ask and we would have given them some NOT all


I agree, people can be down and out on their luck, but the manner in which your trees were cleaned doesn't reflect someone in need.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> No @hollydolly there are a row of fruit trees across the back of our property and they cannot be easily seen from the road
> We planted these trees before we moved into our home to give them a head start as it were and we even planted them
> a good distance from the back fence so they would be easy to prune but we did not count on thieves
> There is one neighbour we are suspicious of because they always have loads of cars and people coming and going
> ...


Pera. if they can't be seen, then it's pretty clear to me this is one of your neighbours, they'd be the only ones who would know they're there


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> There is something very evil about someone who would take every single apple. It tells me that this theft was personal and part of their intention was to intimidate you. I would recommend a drastic increase in security. This was not a "normal" theft.


@Pecos yes 'Evil' is just the right word


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg all kids do that but they don't take everything do they?
> I've done it myself too


Oh yes, Peram, back in the day no one ever said anything, and we were never destructive, nor did we abuse it.

People were more relaxed and giving back in the day, because there was more respect... kids were raised proper, unlike today which I refer to as an "_animalistic society_".


----------



## win231 (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> If they were that hungry all they had to do was ask and we would have given them some NOT all


Yes, they should have asked, but there is an embarrassment issue, similar to abandoned babies.  Here, any mother can leave her unwanted baby at a hospital or police station in person, but they prefer to leave the baby at the front door & remain anonymous to avoid shame.


----------



## Jules (Feb 25, 2021)

They not only stole your apples, they obviously tampered with that electronic lock.  Worst of all they stole your serenity. 

How long were you away from the property.  They’d have to be well organized to get in, set up ladders, strip the trees and leave. Quite professional.

Have you told all your neighbours what happened.  Do you have a local FB group.  Get the word out.  Even put up some signs on telephone polls. It won’t solve your problem but may prevent other thefts.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> They not only stole your apples, they obviously tampered with that electronic lock.  Worst of all they stole your serenity.
> 
> How long were you away from the property.  They’d have to be well organized to get in, set up ladders, strip the trees and leave. Quite professional.
> 
> Have you told all your neighbours what happened.  Do you have a local FB group.  Get the word out.  Even put up some signs on telephone polls. It won’t solve your problem but may prevent other thefts.


@Jules yes you're right they messed with our electronic gate and as a result it wasn't working properly
Huz fixed it but it never dawned on us about thieves on the property
It will now so if the gate does not work as it should that will alert both of us


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, they should have asked, but there is an embarrassment issue, similar to abandoned babies.  Here, any mother can leave her unwanted baby at a hospital or police station in person, but they prefer to leave the baby at the front door & remain anonymous to avoid shame.


stripping 3 trees of all it's fruit is not hunger, it's downright theft , burglary, call it what you will , but it wasn't someone who was hungry...


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Pera. if they can't be seen, then it's pretty clear to me this is one of your neighbours, they'd be the only ones who would know they're there


@hollydolly the neighbour along our back fence has lots of cars coming and going with lots of people
We are not sure about these neighbours because the properties where we live are 4-5 acres all with good sized homes
These neighbours do not work, never go out to work, have 4 cars and a ginormous caravan and their home would
be one of the more expensive ones on this estate. The house has 2 large water tanks which are not connected to anything
We figure it has got to be a clandestine drug lab but we have no proof of it except the goings on there appear weird
We smelled some burnt plastic a few nights ago and figured there go our apples being heat sealed for the next market


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly the neighbour along our back fence has lots of cars coming and going with lots of people
> We are not sure about these neighbours because the properties where we live are 4-5 acres all with good sized homes
> These neighbours do not work, never go out to work, have 4 cars and a ginormous caravan and their home would
> be one of the more expensive ones on this estate. The house has 2 large water tanks which are not connected to anything
> ...


I suspect you're probably right unfortunately...


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> stripping 3 trees of all it's fruit is not hunger, it's downright theft , burglary, call it what you will , but it wasn't someone who was hungry...


They probably boxed them up and are selling them on a street corner or from a vendor's cart or whatever.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> There is something very evil about someone who would take every single apple. It tells me that this theft was personal and part of their intention was to intimidate you. I would recommend a drastic increase in security. This was not a "normal" theft.


definitely get those security cameras installed.. in full view of anyone who tries again...


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

That is absolutely horrible as well as scary  
Time to install some security cameras.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't care what they steal cheap or expensive I can't stand thieves.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly the neighbour along our back fence has lots of cars coming and going with lots of people
> We are not sure about these neighbours because the properties where we live are 4-5 acres all with good sized homes
> These neighbours do not work, never go out to work, have 4 cars and a ginormous caravan and their home would
> be one of the more expensive ones on this estate. The house has 2 large water tanks which are not connected to anything
> ...


That would be my first guess, for sure.

If it wasn't for the fact that you shouldn't approach them, I'd be inclined to stroll over and ask casually if they'd seen "anything" and mention that the police are now involved and will be visiting the neighborhood to ask around. The prospect of the police coming to their door should make them a little nervous.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 25, 2021)

I had a similar problem. My lemon tree was at the back of a long "U" shaped driveway in our condo. To get to my tree you had to walk down a long driveway and turn a corner.
I caught a woman taking the fruit from the tree. All she said was "I sorry". I read her the riot act about trespassing and stealing and chased her off.
Nobody needs a dozen or more lemons.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 26, 2021)

jujube said:


> That would be my first guess, for sure.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that you shouldn't approach them, I'd be inclined to stroll over and ask casually if they'd seen "anything" and mention that the police are now involved and will be visiting the neighborhood to ask around. The prospect of the police coming to their door should make them a little nervous.


@jujube we have as little contact with the neighbours at the back as possible
They have 2 vicious Boxer Dogs and these dogs work as a pack
We heard some awful noise a few years ago and realised they were savaging some poor animal maybe a rabbit?
It was the next day I realised it was our dear geriatric male cat Sylvester because he was at the back door looking
at me and Sylvester's face was lop-sided. He could not drink or eat and it turned out the 2 blankety blank dogs
had broken Sylvester's jaw and bitten him quite badly so it must have been him they were attacking.
Poor little sod and he was coming up for 20 years old too. Huz took him to the Vet and Sylvester was euthanased
We complained and the next thing we knew these 2 dogs were in an outside enclosure with roof but we are still wary
We have an elderly female Bichon Frise and while she can give a good account of herself she is no match for the Boxers


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

So sorry,  @peramangkelder 
That sounds like an all around awful situation.


----------



## win231 (Mar 3, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I had a similar problem. My lemon tree was at the back of a long "U" shaped driveway in our condo. To get to my tree you had to walk down a long driveway and turn a corner.
> I caught a woman taking the fruit from the tree. All she said was "I sorry". I read her the riot act about trespassing and stealing and chased her off.
> Nobody needs a dozen or more lemons.


Maybe her family came down with Scurvy.


----------



## win231 (Mar 3, 2021)

I just remembered a similar case on a TV court show.
A homeowner had an avocado tree in his back yard.  Some branches hung over his fence & the homeowner didn't mind people picking some avocados because the tree had so many on it.
He heard noises in his yard one afternoon.  He went outside & saw a pickup truck parked next to his tree.  _The truck's bed was 1/2 full of avocados & the driver was in the tree, picking it clean."_
The homeowner sued the guy in small claims court.
When the judge asked the guy why he took so many avocados, he replied, "We were having a party at my house & I needed to make guacamole."
The judge ruled in the homeowner's favor & made the guy pay for the avocados.  I forgot exactly how much, but it was a few hundred dollars.


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 3, 2021)

I could do with Chief Wiggum and the dogs


----------

